
Windows 10's terrible installer - pdeva1
http://movingfulcrum.com/windows-10s-terrible-installer/
======
GodKronos
No offence to the poster but stealing images from a Reddit mega thread, one of
which is an outlier error and the other being 2 lines of text that wasn't
changed in the "help" text, does not a terrible installer make. The same
thread has hundreds if not thousands of posts indicating how easy the install
was, only a few people are having issues which is to be expected on a product
launch.

Also if you say, " I cant remember an instance in the last 10 years when it
just failed on me randomly while updating Windows", I really can't take you
seriously, especially with the qualifier: that Windows updater is a "rock
solid" platform.

~~~
scott_karana
> The same thread has hundreds if not thousands of posts indicating how easy
> the install was, only a few people are having issues which is to be expected
> on a product launch.

It's not "having outliers" that is a problem: it's how you _treat_ them that
matters.

"Something happened" is not useful a useful message to anyone: not the end-
user, _nor_ Microsoft. Imagine being the poor dev having to troubleshoot
problems based on that message alone.

~~~
GodKronos
I agree to certain degree that it is how you treat the outliers. However 1)
they are outliers for a reason: they happen to a very small subset of users.
Its not as if every other person is having this error, that particular image
was up-voted because it is a hilarious error to have not because it was
happening to the majority of people. You can't plan for every eventuality
which brings me to point 2) it would ludicrous to assume that every single
issue is taken into account and that every install will go exactly as planned.
With something as big as a new OS launch things are going to go wrong, that's
just the way it works. If you can find me a company that has everything
exactly perfect at launch with a product as big as Windows 10 with no errors I
would be very impressed to see it.

I'm not trying to Microsoft "fan-boy" or come off in that manner, it's just
silly to me that people are bashing Microsoft (or any company) for things not
going PERFECTLY on launch day. It comes off as childish IMO.

~~~
scott_karana
Yeah, I agree with everything you said.

I didn't agree with the tone of the article, but "Something happened" is a
poor error message, and I feel bad for the devs who put so much work into an
otherwise well-received launch to be stymied by their own coworker's
uninformative error dialogues! ;)

------
minimaxir
I just did a factory restore of my Windows 7 PC last night in preparation of
the Windows 10 update. After finishing 4 years of Windows Updates
(eventually), I wasn't offered an opportunity to upgrade to Windows 10 via
Windows Update. Apparently, it's given out at random and you can't manually
request it.

In order to manually update, you apparently have to download the Windows 10
ISO ([https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/software-
download/windows10I...](https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/software-
download/windows10ISO) ) and create a boot media? And some are saying that
this doesn't count as an "upgrade" for the Win7/Win8.1 Product Key. Maybe.

The Windows 10 upgrade path is more confusing than it needs to be.

~~~
mikehodgson
I updated this morning using the installer tool available at that link. If
you're running the tool on the computer you want to upgrade, you don't need to
create any media.

It will do everything automatically, I think I only had to answer two
questions.

edit: Forgot to mention I was also on Windows 7

~~~
minimaxir
Will give that a try. Thanks! :)

------
kefka
That's strange.

We have a pile of the new Intel Compute Sticks, HDMI windows 8.1 x86 devices.
They're pretty slick. So, I threw Win10 on them.

My big complaint is that the install took 2.5 hours. That sucked. And then it
came up.

Like a charm. Super smooth, responsive and it just worked. Admittedly, I didnt
have a firefox window to surf the web whilst being installed, but this was a 1
time affair.

I'm rather impressed with Win10 so far.

------
brudgers
It's not clear how this is more than FUD based blogspam.

------
rwmj
As a virt developer I spend a lot of time installing Windows and various Linux
distros, and Windows (all versions) has terrible installers. However I'm also
not surprised by this: almost no end user needs to run the Windows installer
since the main way they get Windows is preinstalled on their PC.

------
donniefitz2
I have updated several machines and had no problem at all.

------
jmgrosen
Getting that dreaded "Something happened" error on my machine... very
annoying.

------
binarycrusader
Barely three paragraphs of text, not much background, and a bordering
hyperbolic headline. Not the sort of "article" I would hope to see.

------
kirk21
Installing was a piece of cake. The only thing that annoyed me slightly was a
dialog that said 'We will be done soon' and it took a few minutes.

------
chroncilinks
Here's a helpful link [http://www.howtogeek.com/190217/10-alternative-pc-
operating-...](http://www.howtogeek.com/190217/10-alternative-pc-operating-
systems-you-can-install/)

